# Sulpiride anyone?



## kantarion (Jan 30, 2016)

After 3,5 years of anxiety, which get stronger sometimes, and sometimes it's ok and I can live to a certain level. I got to the point where I just can't take it anymore and went to the doc.. I feel always tired and dizzy, I don't have panic attacks like at the begining, or when I have them they manifest with dizziness and weakness, and since I'm a musician and like sports that sucks so bad that I can't do those activities. I don't want any SSRI or something that will drown me in calmness and leave me at the same level of low energy, I already tried Esram 10mg (escitalopram), like Lexapro... 3 days of hell, high anxiety, body burning sensations, insomnia, so **** THAT!

Now I'm prescribed Sulpiride 50mg 2x daily, and Xanax x2 (which I've decided to take only as needed).

Has enyone had good results with these meds? I would describe my anxiety as moderate/slightly high, since I'm dizzy but can survive in social events and situations without meds, at least I've managed these years, when I have a gig (I sing), I take a chair and sit down  cause I'm so ****in' dizzy always, and I know it's anxiety related.

So my only pain in the *** is the dizziness, and fatigue, I don't mind the panic attacks sometimes, I can survive that.. But I get anxious about going out and of course am dizzy, I've tried lots of natural remedies, and other ****, diets and so on, it just made me unhappy doing those things I don't like.

Anyway, anyone had a good exp. on SULPIRIDE, and when does it kick in?


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

Prozac is the most stimulating of SSRI's, but since you don't want SSRI's, you coud give Wellbutrin a try. It's an NRI, it will give you energy and increase blood pressure, which should lessen the dizzyness.


----------



## kantarion (Jan 30, 2016)

Lauris said:


> Prozac is the most stimulating of SSRI's, but since you don't want SSRI's, you coud give Wellbutrin a try. It's an NRI, it will give you energy and increase blood pressure, which should lessen the dizzyness.


Thanks for the reply! A friend of mine took Wellbutrin, he said it felt better and lifted mood than when he was on Zoloft which made him very tired.. But then again I read lots of people respond not very good to Welbutrin and get bad side effects (I'm aware every med has them).

So far I've tried Paroxal (seroxat) 20mg, had jaw cramps and felt weird, quit after 2 days.

Esram (escitalopram), 3 days of hell, anxiety that high that my body was burning, still maybe recovering from that, was 7 days ago.

Then I went to another doc and he gave me Sulpirid 50mg x2 a day. Less anxiety, but feel kinda irritable and stroking my beard too much  and feel very very tired and kinda walk strange, like dizzy but weird dizziness.. Other than that I'm kinda ok now. Slightly unmotivated...

I read somewhere, that the tiredness may lessen with time. So I'll give it a try the next 2 weeks. It's my third day today. I couldn't sleep last night, but kinda had some energy this morning, which is very strange


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

kantarion said:


> Thanks for the reply! A friend of mine took Wellbutrin, he said it felt better and lifted mood than when he was on Zoloft which made him very tired.. But then again I read lots of people respond not very good to Welbutrin and get bad side effects (I'm aware every med has them).
> 
> So far I've tried Paroxal (seroxat) 20mg, had jaw cramps and felt weird, quit after 2 days.
> 
> ...


Where are you from? You should give Tianeptine a try, it will kill your anxiety completely.


----------



## kantarion (Jan 30, 2016)

Lauris said:


> Where are you from? You should give Tianeptine a try, it will kill your anxiety completely.


From Bosnia... My anxiety manifests in dizziness and fatigue mostly... I wake up tired, and get too dizzy when walking.. I can handle the panic attacks, they're less now that I've lived with it for a while. But the fatigue, dizziness and now nausea from time to time is my problem..


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

kantarion said:


> From Bosnia... My anxiety manifests in dizziness and fatigue mostly... I wake up tired, and get too dizzy when walking.. I can handle the panic attacks, they're less now that I've lived with it for a while. But the fatigue, dizziness and now nausea from time to time is my problem..


You are from Europe, that's good, you will have no problems getting tianeptine then. Do you have skype or facebook where we can talk more instantly? I will help you kill your anxiety


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I have tried sulpiride (Dobren), I found it way inferior to amisulpride. Main side effect I got from it is drowsiness.


----------



## kantarion (Jan 30, 2016)

swim said:


> I have tried sulpiride (Dobren), I found it way inferior to amisulpride. Main side effect I got from it is drowsiness.


Today is 7 days since I've started. I feel tired and drowsy all the time... Not only when I take it, but the whole day. It's really annoying, and I don't know what to do, to wait a bit longer or to discontinue using it. I kinda feel anxiety has been slightly better... Maybe the tiredness will go away with time...


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

kantarion said:


> Today is 7 days since I've started. I feel tired and drowsy all the time... Not only when I take it, but the whole day. It's really annoying, and I don't know what to do, to wait a bit longer or to discontinue using it. I kinda feel anxiety has been slightly better... Maybe the tiredness will go away with time...


Sulpiride is rarely prescribed in Italy, doctors tend to prescribe low dose amisulpride instead. Where are you from?


----------



## kantarion (Jan 30, 2016)

swim said:


> Sulpiride is rarely prescribed in Italy, doctors tend to prescribe low dose amisulpride instead. Where are you from?


From Bosnia -.- It's like we're still in the 50's around here.. But they try with sulpiride to treat anxiety before they switch to an SSRI so it seems..

I don't like this sulpiride **** it barely does something for my anxiety, and makes me kinda freaky and tired.

He prescribed me xanax 0.25 2x daily, and gave me 3 packs sulpiride, and 2 packs of xanax, and he was like, drink this for a while and then check in after a while... And I'm not taking the xanax, I don't give a ****, as anxiety will probably come back as soon as I stop taking it. Maybe he thinks I'm dumb or something, so I don't know what my issue is, so he planned to calm me for a while and hopes that it'll go away some magic way...

I now can sleep, and have almost no sleep disturbances, my apetite is back. But I'm not socially active, and feel tired and still feel this dizziness which is the reason no.1 I ever went to a see a doctor. I ****ing hate this anxiety, I'm a singer, a good one, and can't perform, have to cancel events, 'cause I feel nausea and dizziness like I'm about to faint when I have an upcoming event. And realy try doing relaxation techniques, and ****. But the fatigue is just overwhelming...


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Lauris said:


> Where are you from? You should give Tianeptine a try, it will kill your anxiety completely.


With all due respect, I have seen you write this type of comment many times, and while perhaps it worked for you, I have taken Stablon and felt nothing. Be careful of expressing opinions or personal experiences as medical fact.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

kantarion said:


> From Bosnia -.- * It's like we're still in the 50's around here.. *But they try with sulpiride to treat anxiety before they switch to an SSRI so it seems..
> 
> I don't like this sulpiride **** it barely does something for my anxiety, and makes me kinda freaky and tired.
> 
> ...


You're in the right place then, because most threads here are about a antidepressant from the 50s. Feel free to send me a pm if you like.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

kantarion said:


> *From Bosnia...* My anxiety manifests in dizziness and fatigue mostly... I wake up tired, and get too dizzy when walking.. I can handle the panic attacks, they're less now that I've lived with it for a while. But the fatigue, dizziness and now nausea from time to time is my problem..


weeee. đes ba : ))
i am also from Bosnia. But i live in Croatia now.


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> With all due respect, I have seen you write this type of comment many times, and while perhaps it worked for you, I have taken Stablon and felt nothing. Be careful of expressing opinions or personal experiences as medical fact.


You tried the pharmaceutical version at 12mg and this dose is a joke, it does not do anything for most people, that's why it's so uncommon in US. My psychiatrists upped my dose to 3 pills 3 times a day and that just barely worked.

There are tianeptine sodium and tianeptine sulfate versions, which are many times better than the pills and bioavailability is much much higher. I feel nothing if I take 5 pills of stablon at once, but 60mg of the sodium powder is amazing for anxiety and the sulfate version has very long half-life that lasts entire day and you don't need to redose.

I used to take the pills at first too and just like you, I felt nothing from the 12mg dose.

I have suggested it for other people on reddit, and every single one of the had significant positive results from the sodium powder.

So yeah, you haven't used up it's potential. It's best when taken at 1:3 ratio with tianeptine SULFATE. Sodium kicks in fast and peaks in an hour, then when it's about to wear off, sulfate is kicking in with it's smooth stimulation and half-life that lasts most of the day


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lauris said:


> You tried the pharmaceutical version at 12mg and this dose is a joke, it does not do anything for most people, that's why it's so uncommon in US. My psychiatrists upped my dose to 3 pills 3 times a day and that just barely worked.
> 
> There are tianeptine sodium and tianeptine sulfate versions, which are many times better than the pills and bioavailability is much much higher. I feel nothing if I take 5 pills of stablon at once, but 60mg of the sodium powder is amazing for anxiety and the sulfate version has very long half-life that lasts entire day and you don't need to redose. Sulfate is better for depression I think.
> 
> ...


prescribed doses of 3x 12.5 mg are funny. Tianeptine doesn't work for me until i reach at least 80 mg.


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

zeusko87 said:


> prescribed doses of 3x 12.5 mg are funny. Tianeptine doesn't work for me until i reach at least 80 mg.


Me too man, I think the therapeutic dose is way too low, even a placebo could outdo 12mgs of tianeptine  at 60-100mg doses it can be quite addicting, but extremely effective none the less.

Combining it with sulfate is seriously a wonder drug for me, I feel normal, like my true self, prepared to socialize and work.


----------



## kantarion (Jan 30, 2016)

Lauris said:


> You tried the pharmaceutical version at 12mg and this dose is a joke, it does not do anything for most people, that's why it's so uncommon in US. My psychiatrists upped my dose to 3 pills 3 times a day and that just barely worked.
> 
> There are tianeptine sodium and tianeptine sulfate versions, which are many times better than the pills and bioavailability is much much higher. I feel nothing if I take 5 pills of stablon at once, but 60mg of the sodium powder is amazing for anxiety and the sulfate version has very long half-life that lasts entire day and you don't need to redose.
> 
> ...


So you have pretty severe anxiety? I don't know what that stuff is you're talking about, but you seem to take a lot, which makes me think your anxiety may be more intense than mine. For now I can live  I go out and don't get panic attacks, on sulpiride or off.. Well maybe once in a month. But I survived till now, I come around. Even without xanax before sleep. I face the anxiety. But then when given my all it started to make me nauseous after 3,5 years of battle. And that's where I gave in a bit, 'cause I couldn't lift weights anymore or do things that set me free. And then I've started this Bosnyl (sulpiride ****) 2x daily, and it even made me more tired. But my apetite is back. So my only problem with anxiety, and I mean 'ONLY', is the fatigue and dizziness.. I don't need **** to calm me down, I'm cool enough, I do play air drums all the time  but I can take it... So I need something to fix that damn tiredness, and dizziness... The only thing that I didn't persist is a clean diet, which seemed to help a bit...


----------



## kantarion (Jan 30, 2016)

zeusko87 said:


> prescribed doses of 3x 12.5 mg are funny. Tianeptine doesn't work for me until i reach at least 80 mg.


Evo me, djes ti, al ja sam ti vise Krajina vamo, nema kod nas tolko 'ba' 

Seems that 87 in your nick could mean where almost the same age  Since i was born in 88...
My anxiety started august 2012, with marijuana abuse, and is getting stronger ever since, but me too 

Maybe you of all people should know best what should I do, I'd like to move from here, Croatia would be fine, finding some job, but I had Germany in plan soon enough. So When I start moving, and living a new life I'd be on my own for the first time basically in my life. And with anxiety on my side, as you all know, that will be a bit of hard and messy as you all know.

So maybe you can give me some ideas, what to expect, how ot prepare, I need to be fresh when moving to another country, and not like a insomnic zobmie, having strength to work for an hour, and then need to lay down. Because I'm going to seek work, that's the only reason why I'm moving...

Any ideas for 6,3 (1-10) anxiety


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

kantarion said:


> So I need something to fix that damn tiredness, and dizziness... The only thing that I didn't persist is a clean diet, which seemed to help a bit...


That's what I love about tianeptine, it's powerful against anxiety, but it is NOT sedating at all, like the crappy SSRI's and TCA's. SSRI's are just tiny bit more effective than placebo, I never felt actually happy or like myself on it. It killed my emotions.
Meanwhile small doses of tianeptine are actually stimulating and make me motivated to do what I like. It's also SSRE mechanism intensifies emotions, unlike SSRI's that make you emotinally numb.

Besides, if that medication is making you feel like crap, you don't have to take it, no one is forcing you to take it. Just quit it and tell your doctor that it made you feel terrible, worse than before.

It's an antipsychotic, it blocks dopamine, so you feel less anxious but tired and unmotivated. Tianeptine is opposite, it increases dopamine levels, making you feel more alert and energized. That energy would come with anxiety you would think, but since it's NMDA antagonist, it kills your anxiety without making you tired and dizzy.


----------



## kantarion (Jan 30, 2016)

Lauris said:


> That's what I love about tianeptine, it's powerful against anxiety, but it is NOT sedating at all, like the crappy SSRI's and TCA's. SSRI's are just tiny bit more effective than placebo, I never felt actually happy or like myself on it. It killed my emotions.
> Meanwhile small doses of tianeptine are actually stimulating and make me motivated to do what I like. It's also SSRE mechanism intensifies emotions, unlike SSRI's that make you emotinally numb.
> 
> Besides, if that medication is making you feel like crap, you don't have to take it, no one is forcing you to take it. Just quit it and tell your doctor that it made you feel terrible, worse than before.
> ...


That sounds nice, I do however feel my apetite is back which is nice. I'll consider that and do a bit research on the tablets on our market, and eventually talk to my doctor when I finish a box of these, still hoping it gets better...


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

kantarion said:


> That sounds nice, I do however feel my apetite is back which is nice. I'll consider that and do a bit research on the tablets on our market, and eventually talk to my doctor when I finish a box of these, still hoping it gets better...


If you can't get a prescription for Stablon(tianeptine), send me a private message and we will think of something 

As for appetite, mirtazipine is good. It's probably the only antidepressant besides tianeptine, that had some effect on my depression and anxiety, although it's minor. I used to take mirtazipine a while ago, and food tasted AWESOME on it, I wanted to eat every tasty thing there is in my home.
You have to take it before sleep, because it will make you very tired and sleepy at first, HOWEVER, after 8-9 hours, when you are about to wake up, only metabolites of mirtazipine are left in your body, which stimulate adrenal glands and noradrenaline, so you will actually feel refreshed and rested in the morning. It's also 5HTC2 serotonin receptor antagonist, and anything that blocks this receptor, causes an increase in dopamine and noradrenaline.

So this combo would be AMAZING for you, I think  That would be Mirtazipine before bed, and tianeptine in the morning and afternoon. 
You will feel much much better, you will have your appetite back, your anxiety will go away and you will feel more happy, I promise!!



kantarion said:


> That sounds nice, I do however feel my apetite is back which is nice. I'll consider that and do a bit research on the tablets on our market, and eventually talk to my doctor when I finish a box of these, still hoping it gets better...


----------



## Lauris (Nov 1, 2015)

Also, what dosage of Sulrpide are you taking?? At high doses it's sedating, while at lower dosages, below 300mg it actually increases dopamine. I would like you to try 100mgx2 and then 25mgx2 to see which one makes you feel better. Higher dosages reduce anxiety, but also block the feel good chemical dopamine :/ At lower dosages it's not as powerful against anxiety, but it's dopaminergic activity should produce mood-enhancing and anti-depressant effects.



> In low doses (in particular 50 to 200 mg daily) its prominent feature is antagonism of presynaptic inhibitory dopamine receptors accounting for some antidepressant activity and a stimulating effect. Therefore, it is in these doses used as a second line antidepressant. Additionally, it alleviates vertigo.


So here you go, at low doses it will stimulate you and kill the tiredness you hate so much.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lauris said:


> As for appetite, mirtazipine is good. It's probably the only antidepressant besides tianeptine, that had some effect on my depression and anxiety, although it's minor. I used to take mirtazipine a while ago, and food tasted AWESOME on it, I wanted to eat every tasty thing there is in my home.


I have gained 10 kg in 1 month on Mirtazapine. Nothing can't beat Mirtazapine in gaining weight (not even zyprexa)


----------



## kantarion (Jan 30, 2016)

Lauris said:


> Also, what dosage of Sulrpide are you taking?? At high doses it's sedating, while at lower dosages, below 300mg it actually increases dopamine. I would like you to try 100mgx2 and then 25mgx2 to see which one makes you feel better. Higher dosages reduce anxiety, but also block the feel good chemical dopamine :/ At lower dosages it's not as powerful against anxiety, but it's dopaminergic activity should produce mood-enhancing and anti-depressant effects.
> 
> So here you go, at low doses it will stimulate you and kill the tiredness you hate so much.


actually I take a very low dose, 50mg 2x daily, morning and afternoon. I've got 50mg capsules... I already have 95kg which is enough, my apetite is pretty good.. only 100mg daily sulpiride fixed it and I think even off of sulpiride I'd eat normal. It's just that I have acid reflux problems sometimes, and the anxiety makes it a bit worse. Nothing a few relaxed days can't fix. Maybe I could even take sulpiride as needed and would fix that. So to take more meds I think is not necessary. It's not that big of a deal, I was bodybuilding and used to overeating, so on my bad anxiety and reflux days I would it in smaller amounts, and that would make me more tired of course. So I maybe need only a small amount of some medication to take away the tiredness and dizziness. 100mg sulpiride almost does the trick, but I don't like it I'm to drowsy and tired on it. I just maybe need to find the right medication in a small dosage, 'cause I lived with anxiety almost OK for such a long period, I think I just don't need that much meds...


----------



## mclovin11 (Feb 14, 2017)

kantarion said:


> actually I take a very low dose, 50mg 2x daily, morning and afternoon. I've got 50mg capsules... I already have 95kg which is enough, my apetite is pretty good.. only 100mg daily sulpiride fixed it and I think even off of sulpiride I'd eat normal. It's just that I have acid reflux problems sometimes, and the anxiety makes it a bit worse. Nothing a few relaxed days can't fix. Maybe I could even take sulpiride as needed and would fix that. So to take more meds I think is not necessary. It's not that big of a deal, I was bodybuilding and used to overeating, so on my bad anxiety and reflux days I would it in smaller amounts, and that would make me more tired of course. So I maybe need only a small amount of some medication to take away the tiredness and dizziness. 100mg sulpiride almost does the trick, but I don't like it I'm to drowsy and tired on it. I just maybe need to find the right medication in a small dosage, 'cause I lived with anxiety almost OK for such a long period, I think I just don't need that much meds...


hey man i'm also on sulpiride my Pdoc seems to prescribe them like candy in here, i'm told to take 150mg daily but i'm too dizzy and sleepy all the time so now i'm currently on 50mg daily the only side effect is slightly dizzy and insomnia. i tried to get off sulpiride 2 times and it failed seems my depression and anxiety is through the roof the when i quit them


----------

